# worried about the sun



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

Ok, so more sun is one of the reasons we are thinking of making the move, but it is also worrying me a little. My husbandand I are both fair skinned, and I especially am very prone to burning. Never had a tan and on the occasion we get some sunshine here in the UK I always wear the highest factor sunscreen I can - usually the children's 50+ stuff. Never even get through a whole bottle in an entire summer, though! Plus we have 2 small children who will obviously be even more sensitive. And there is, of course, the hole in the ozone layer to consider. So I'm just wondering, those of you who have made the move already, how much of an issue did you find it? Thanks B-)


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

shammy said:


> Ok, so more sun is one of the reasons we are thinking of making the move, but it is also worrying me a little. My husbandand I are both fair skinned, and I especially am very prone to burning. Never had a tan and on the occasion we get some sunshine here in the UK I always wear the highest factor sunscreen I can - usually the children's 50+ stuff. Never even get through a whole bottle in an entire summer, though! Plus we have 2 small children who will obviously be even more sensitive. And there is, of course, the hole in the ozone layer to consider. So I'm just wondering, those of you who have made the move already, how much of an issue did you find it? Thanks B-)


There is a huge Celtic contingent in New Zealand - all those Scots & Irish that were trying to get away from us English! And because the ozone layer is a tad on the thin side here, UV (and skin cancer) is a a problem. 

So - there is an on-going advertisement here to remind people to protect themselves from the sun. 

'Slip, slop, slap and wrap'. 

• Slip on some sun-protective clothing that covers as much skin as possible 
• Slop on SPF30+ sunscreen that is broad spectrum and water resistant. 
Put it on 20 minutes before you go outdoors and re-apply every two 
hours. Sunscreen should never be used as the only or main form of 
protection or to extend the time spent in the sun 
• Slap on a hat that protects the face, head, neck and ears 
• Wrap on sunglasses that meet the Australian/ NZ standard 

See Being SunSmart | Sunsmart

And it's almost treated as abuse to let your child get sunburned!

So you won't be the only one sitting on that beach with a loose shirt, large hat and sunnies on!


----------

